# iPod Mini - batterie



## AMMACAM (9 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir à tous !

Je souhaiterais beaucoup me resservir de mon superbe iPod Mini 4 go acheté il y a une dizaine d'années !

Malheureusement, la batterie ne tient plus que 10 secondes. Je souhaiterais donc la remplacer, moi-même, puisque la manoeuvre semble assez abordable (surtout comparée à un clavier de MacBook lol).

Mais pour éviter d'avoir à recommencer dans 1 an, j'aimerais directement y mettre une bonne batterie, même une très bonne cad :

- avec une excellent charge (avec ce qu'on fait aujourd'hui, je vois pas ce qui empêcherait de faire tenir un iPod mini avec une utilisation quotidienne de 2 heures pendant une semaine)
- qui ne sera pas fichue trop vite (je sais que que la durée de vie des batteries est de toute façon limitée, mais si elle pouvait durer quelques poignées de mois, ce serait top)


Et comme je n'y connais rien, je compte sur le forum et sur les membres pour m'aider à trouver ce que je cherche, pour ne pas tomber sur un truc nul et peu efficace !

Merci mille fois d'avance pour votre aide !


ps : j'aimerais également augmenter la capacité de stockage comme l'a fait cette personne ici, mais avec 256 gb ; quelqu'un y verrait une objection ou ça marche à tous les coups ?


----------



## AMMACAM (24 Janvier 2017)

Je me permets de up !


----------



## AMMACAM (16 Juillet 2017)

Un coup de main me serait très utile je re up !


----------



## peyret (16 Juillet 2017)

Poubelle....


----------



## pikaphone (17 Juillet 2017)

Hello,

La réponse de Peyret est un peu crue mais je pense aussi que ton projet semble compliqué... à la limite rends toi chez un réparateur pour prendre les infos que tu veux et voir si c'est possible


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2017)

Pour la batterie, c'est simple, tu en commandes une chez aboutbatterie, OWC ou autre et tu la changes. Tu restes sur une batterie aux mêmes specs que celle d'origine, ça tient quelques années sans soucis.

Pour le stockage, suit le tutoriel, il y en d'autres sur le net aussi. Et tu peux aussi prendre directement une CompactFlash, mais je ne sais pas si ce n'est pas plus cher ...


----------

